

Apps That Make Sharing Large Files A Snap - mgcreed
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/08/16-apps-that-make-sharing-large-files-a-snap/?awesm=tcrn.ch_48PD&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-other&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch&utm_content=api

======
jwilliams
I can't see this without plugging <http://getdropbox.com> (which is missing
from the list)

Aside from their minor glitch when they got blacklisted by Google - it's near-
on a perfect service.

~~~
aberman
I could not believe dropbox was left off that list. It's the first one I
thought of when I saw the post title.

------
xenophanes
Who the hell wants 16 apps to do the same thing? Tell us the best one to
three.

------
callmeed
Senduit is the only one I use or recommend. Simple and easy.

